# Plague Cruise Re-Run, postponed for now



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

By popular demand there'll be a re-run of last year's Plague Cruise on Sunday, 18th September 2016.

The plan is to meet at the Wizard Tea Rooms in Alderley Edge at 10:30 am for pre-cruise drinks, a chat and breakfast if you want. Plan to be at the Tea Rooms a little earlier if you're having breakfast. Our table at the The Wizard Tea Rooms is booked from 10:00am onwards for the hungry cruisers 

http://www.visitcheshire.com/eat-drink- ... ms-p108981

The post code for your SatNavs is SK10 4UB

We will leave the Wizard Tea Rooms at 11:00am prompt to snake along some of the finest driving roads in Cheshire and Derbyshire.










Eyam, the village of the plague, is the right place to stretch our legs.










There's plenty of time in case you'd like to sit down for lunch or visite Eyam Brewery to indulge your taste buds.

After lunch it'll be "back behind the wheel" for some more fun along Dani's favourite roads that will never get a mention on here! Some of you will know of course which roads I mean :wink:

If time allows, we'll have another short stop at Hartington, the village of the cheese.










From there it's time to initiate our descend along some more fabulous roads onto the Viceroy Indian restaurant in Bollington to sit down for our well earned curry at around 5:30pm.










http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy-indian-bollington

So put your name down and join me on the Plague Cruise 

*Plague Cruisers are:*

Dani - A3DFU


----------



## Wootti1964 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi,

Just joined and new to all this,we would love to come along to the September plague cruise do we need to register or just turn up?

Many thanks,

Wootti.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Wootti,

Welcome to the Forum 

It would be great if you can let me know for certain if you're joining us as I'll need to book bums on seats for the curry at the end (and the route books I'm doing as well although I usually have some spare ones anyway).

I'm looking forward to meeting you on the day,

Dani


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully I'll be able to make this one - always an excellent event


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to make this one


If not as a driver just yet then possibly as my navigator or we'll pick you up for the curry "Peter Mayz style" :wink: 
We'll get you to the Viceroy one way or another 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very kind


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Dani,

Unfortunately, we're not going to be able to join you this time.

We're flying to Kefalonia the day before.

Hopefully we'll see you soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What an excuse Peter 

Have a great holiday and see both of you soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Been there. Nice island. Would be good if you had the TT - some interesting twisty roads, nice restaurants and snorkeling opportunities. Watch out for wasps though


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi dani, unfortunately i will not be able to make this one due to being away ''AGAIN'' :lol: not getting back the day after the event [smiley=bigcry.gif] hopefully next one. Hope you all have a brilliant day out!

cheers

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Hak,

I guess I know where you're going. Have a great time and a Raki for me 8)


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

ewww dont mention raki to me anymore lol cant remember getting back to the villa last time  :lol:

however i will have couple of pints of efes [smiley=cheers.gif]

see you soon

hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Efes will do nicely I guess :wink:

See you soon


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum and new to TT ownership...

I am keen to join the cruise, I will be there in the morning but will have to duck out when its time for the curry...

How many are you expecting?

Deymo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Deymo,

Welcome to the Forum 

There are usually 6 to 10 cars and a few peeps normally join us for the curry. This time though all the usual culprits are on holiday, so I'm wondering if we should move this cruise to the beginning of October, say 2nd or 9th of October.

*What do people think about either date: 2nd or 9th October?*


----------



## Wootti1964 (Aug 21, 2016)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Wootti,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> ...


Hi Dani,

Thanks for your reply,we will be there for the ride out,but will skip the curry if that's ok.
See you on the day,I presume we just turn up on the morning?

Kind regards,

Paul.


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Put me down as a possible. Travelling down to Cardiff (watching the mighty Leeds!) on Friday and back home Saturday but if I'm not too tired I'd love to attend.....


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Deymo,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> ...


We could attend on 9th October but not 2nd.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Deymo,
> ...


Thanks for that Peter. I'll put the 9th October as an alternative to the "hard core Pennine cruisers" 8)


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Why not do both dates? :roll:

I am game for the 18th, so will be out regardless...hope to see some of you there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

D3YMO said:


> Why not do both dates? :roll:


Someone else suggested that too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I've come to the conclusion that we'll best postpone this cruise until there are some more takers. Won't be too long in the future, promise


----------

